# Top 15 College Football Programs Since 2000



## Lurker (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.sportingnews.com/list/46...o-state-usc-alabama-fsu-oklahoma/slide/338554


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 14, 2015)

Interesting.  Not sure how USC got ranked above Bama...but I don't really care either.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2015)

Now, how did those sorry Dawgs from Athens make it?? They aren't an elite program, just ask Toyota4x4...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

not being negative,  but there is nothing elite about the dogs in the past 10  years or more to call it an elite program. Maybe good solid program, lacking the ability to move the program to the next level due to mediocre coaching is the best description i could offer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not being negative,  but there is nothing elite about the dogs in the past 10  years or more to call it an elite program. Maybe good solid program, lacking the ability to move the program to the next level due to mediocre coaching is the best description i could offer.




Now you've done it. 


Love the avy


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now you've done it.
> 
> 
> Love the avy



ya think.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not being negative,  but there is nothing elite about the dogs in the past 10  years or more to call it an elite program. Maybe good solid program, lacking the ability to move the program to the next level due to mediocre coaching is the best description i could offer.



Tied for most bowl game wins since 2000 and most SEC playuhs to the pros since 2001.

Don't be hatin'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Tied for most bowl game wins since 2000 and most SEC playuhs to the pros since 2001.
> 
> Don't be hatin'.



What do you expect from a Thug that cost me a Mod position!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What do you expect from a Thug that cost me a Mod position!!





I can't believe he voted against himself.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe he voted against himself.



i voted against thuggery


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe he voted against himself.



thug avatar.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2015)

I voted for S&P.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug avatar.



Classic thugdom.


----------



## riprap (Jul 14, 2015)

Saban has benefited from having EVERYONE on board for his great run. Look at all the other teams that have won NC's recently. They fall and they fall hard. Selling their soul for that elite trophy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2015)

riprap said:


> Saban has benefited from having EVERYONE on board for his great run. Look at all the other teams that have won NC's recently. They fall and they fall hard. Selling their soul for that elite trophy.



Not sure i understand what you mean? 
As far as the list, Saban put us at #3 in 8 years because 2000-2007, we were like 35-34 with vacated wins and the coaching carousel.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

Uga isnt "elite". Ive never said they werent a solid consistent program. Which is why they are on the list. Elite would be bama..oregon..osu. Uga is not to that level sorry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga isnt "elite". Ive never said they werent a solid consistent program. Which is why they are on the list. Elite would be bama..oregon..osu. Uga is not to that level sorry.




So what makes Oregon elite? Just trying to understand the mind of a Vol...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

As Ive said numerous times elite to me are those teams that play in the nc or a bcs bowl and/or conf champs. Oregon has played in the nc 2 times in 5 years..theyve won their conference 4 outta last 6 years. Is that hard to understand


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga isnt "elite". Ive never said they werent a solid consistent program. Which is why they are on the list. Elite would be bama..oregon..osu. Uga is not to that level sorry.



We made the list. The Vols didn't. There's a reason for that. UT sux.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

Uga is a consistent team no doubt thats why they are on the list not bec they are anywhere near the bama oregon osu teams. They are not top tier good. This is not a 10rc saying this bec of hate for uga this is a football fan saying this bec of what I see year in and year out. Get lucky and play in the conf champ game every few years maybe win 10 games but uga isnt elite level.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We made the list. The Vols didn't. There's a reason for that. UT sux.



Since 2000 no doubt..I bet bama wouldnt make the list pre saban. We went through the coaching carousel and some ncaa rules issues alot of those years.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Since 2000 no doubt..I bet bama wouldnt make the list pre saban. We went through the coaching carousel and some ncaa rules issues alot of those years.



Bama had their long miserable time in the wilderness. Wonder which moron gave them the map back to the paved road?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure i understand what you mean?
> As far as the list, Saban put us at #3 in 8 years because 2000-2007, we were like 35-34 with vacated wins and the coaching carousel.





toyota4x4h said:


> Since 2000 no doubt..I bet bama wouldnt make the list pre saban. We went through the coaching carousel and some ncaa rules issues alot of those years.



Isn't that what i said? Or am I on your ignore list?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 15, 2015)

Naw I saw it rh just forgot to quote ya lol. 
At any given point any team hasnt been on the list I dont see your point really. (elfiii)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Naw I saw it rh just forgot to quote ya lol.
> At any given point any team hasnt been on the list I dont see your point really. (elfiii)



His point is the VOLS are irrelevant from any conversation in the last 15 years! 

Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

Can't believe my Noles aren't #1. 


Thats the only loss they'll have this year.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't believe my Noles aren't #1.
> 
> 
> Thats the only loss they'll have this year.


This is why we will never be friends lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> This is why we will never be friends lol







Ouch. That one stings.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch. That one stings.


Goood


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Goood


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> This is why we will never be friends lol



I can't be friends with folks that wear Chevy hats...


----------



## riprap (Jul 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure i understand what you mean?
> As far as the list, Saban put us at #3 in 8 years because 2000-2007, we were like 35-34 with vacated wins and the coaching carousel.



I guess my post was geared more towards the ones saying UGA is not elite. IMO having a NC and then falling off the wagon is not elite. Bama is the only one who has been to the top and is staying. Ohio State will probably be there since they only have a couple of challenging games a year. Even if they lose those they are still in a good bowl. UGA could win the NC or be 7-5. Elite to me is saying your team has a shot at the NC. We have a legitimate shot every year, but being unprepared for certain teams that we should beat has been the case with our coaching staff and team for years. Nobody ever says UGA has no shot at the title this year, but there are other teams that have won NC's since 2000 that you can say have no shot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can't be friends with folks that wear Chevy hats...



Why not? I buy cheap hats and shirts all the time.
If i'm gonna lose a hat or dirty up a shirt on the water, i'd rather it be one i didn't care about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Why not? I buy cheap hats and shirts all the time.
> If i'm gonna lose a hat or dirty up a shirt on the water, i'd rather it be one i didn't care about.



Good point... You could always use it for toilet paper...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2015)

riprap said:


> I guess my post was geared more towards the ones saying UGA is not elite. IMO having a NC and then falling off the wagon is not elite. Bama is the only one who has been to the top and is staying. Ohio State will probably be there since they only have a couple of challenging games a year. Even if they lose those they are still in a good bowl. UGA could win the NC or be 7-5. Elite to me is saying your team has a shot at the NC. We have a legitimate shot every year, but being unprepared for certain teams that we should beat has been the case with our coaching staff and team for years. Nobody ever says UGA has no shot at the title this year, but there are other teams that have won NC's since 2000 that you can say have no shot.



Ah, gotcha. For me, Elite status should be given to those who are solid contenders year in and out. Not necessarily the Champions. You need luck to get you into the big game and while the Tide has had an amazing run, you can look at every year Saban has been there and pick a game that could have gone either way to put them in(or take them out of) an SEC championship or major bowl. 
The better team doesn't always win, but the better teams are always in the hunt. UGA belongs there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> His point is the VOLS are irrelevant from any conversation in the last 15 years!
> 
> Vols suck!



x2. Can't wait to meet bammer at home and make them suck, either.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

Who was #1?


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

Current Attachments (144.5 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (144.5 KB)


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Since 2000 no doubt..I bet bama wouldnt make the list pre saban. We went through the coaching carousel and some ncaa rules issues alot of those years.



yep. but the vols are the epitome of suckdom for many years now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. but the vols are the epitome of suckdom for many years now.



And hopefully many more to come!


----------

